# Banded + variegated = ?



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

So I know that a mouse that is both banded and pied is BEW (W^bd/w s/s). And a mouse that is both variegated and pied is also BEW (W/w s/s). But what happens when you combine banded and variegated (W/W^bd)? W/W is lethal, but W^bd/W^bd is double banded. Is one of these W locus alleles dominant over the other?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That's really interesting! I don't have an answer, but I will be watching this topic.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Two mice I'm importing have a variegated x banded pairing in their ancestry but I'm waiting on details. : / I don't know if this breeder has kept detailed records.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Makes me wish I had a variegated to find out! Since its generally cautioned against adding other markings to banded to keep the lines crisp/prevent other modifiers from playing, it makes sense that no-one is going to have tried it. I'd imagine that W/W^bd would be variegated with a zone of white around its middle, but that's just a guess.

And don't W^bd s/s and W/w s/s not necessarily turn out BEW? I know someone with a W^bd s/s, and the mouse just looks banded with some extra marbling in the tail, and small white spots.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id think the same as fizzle that maby they would both effect the mouse so that you would get a banded mouse but instead of having solid patches of colour either side those areas would be varigated. But wonder if there would be any problems with anemia like with W/W.


----------

